# penn 712Z input



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

any one have any input on if this is a good reel or not?


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Doodoo! Old schoolers dont even try to defend a comparison between a modern reel and a z series Penn! Thats all... The only thing its got going for them is ht 100 drag washers.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I respectfully disagree:

If you like the look and feel of vintage reels, this is a great light-medium tackle option. I just restored a Penn 705 Spinfisher, and I turn the handle on it every time I walk by just to hear the click. They're simple reels with few disposable parts, have real metal gears, tight tolerances and are virtually bullet-proof with a small amount of care. Parts are still available for these, although in decline, and if you get it, I'll clean it for nothing just to keep it going.

That said, I would have to agree with Neki on comparisons: If you look at a similar sized contemporary reel like a Shimano Stradic or even some less expensive options, there is no comparison.


----------

